# EMG coding - Hi I work for a Phyiatrist



## lindarosenberg (May 14, 2013)

Hi I work for a Phyiatrist who is board certified in Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation and Pain Management. For 2013 according to cpt manual codes 95860-95870 are to be used when no nerve conduction studies are performed on that day and 95885-95886 are to be used when emg is done in conjunction with a nerve conduction. Also according to cpt book 95885-886 are add on codes and we all know add ons can not be billed seperate. For medicare guidelines should i be billing for example:

95860,95885, and 95909


Please help.


----------



## mhstrauss (May 14, 2013)

lindarosenberg said:


> Hi I work for a Phyiatrist who is board certified in Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation and Pain Management. For 2013 according to cpt manual codes 95860-95870 are to be used when no nerve conduction studies are performed on that day and 95885-95886 are to be used when emg is done in conjunction with a nerve conduction. Also according to cpt book 95885-886 are add on codes and we all know add ons can not be billed seperate. For medicare guidelines should i be billing for example:
> 
> 95860,95885, and 95909
> 
> ...



Your example is not correct.  If a limited EMG of 1 extremity along with NCV-- 5-6 studies, the correct codes are 95909, 95885.  The 95860 would only be used if EMG is performed without any NCV studies the same day.  This is CPT/AMA guidelines, not just Medicare.

Hope this helps!


----------

